# Javascript-Fehler: javascript:'msgWindow' ist Null oder kein Objekt



## jshoeren (22. März 2004)

Hallo, ich bin noch neu hier und habe seit ein paar Tagen ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit Javascript-Links in allen Browsern (nicht auf meinen eigenen Projekten, sondern beim Aufruf von Webseiten), das ich hier mit einem konkreten Beispiel kurz anreißen möchte:
****************************************************************************************
Z.B. beim Aufruf der Seite
http://www.ub.uni-freiburg.de/olix/...+Internet+and+ar=handke?++&treffer=2&offset=1

und Klick auf einen der Links "Ausleihstatus"

erhalte ich in der Statuszeile (Internet Explorer 6.0)
die Warnung "Fehler auf dieser Seite"

sowie (nach Doppelklick)

die Fehlermeldung 
"Probleme mit dieser Webseite verhindern eventuell, dass die Seite richtig dargestellt oder ausgeführt wird. Doppelklicken Sie auf das Symbol in der Statuszeile, wenn Sie diese Mitteilung später erneut anzeigen möchten."

Fehler-Details:
Zeile 1
Zeichen 279
Fehler: 'msgWindow' ist Null oder kein Objekt 
Code: 0
****************************************************************************************Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben, woran das liegen könnte (hatte bisher mit Javascript nie Probleme!).

jshoeren


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2004)

Ich bekomm da keine Fehlermeldung.... hast du möglicherweise kürzlich irgendeinen Popupblocker oder ähnliches installiert?


----------



## jshoeren (23. März 2004)

Nee, leider nicht, sonst hätte ich dort die Popup-Fenster ja wieder einschalten können.

Nochmal: Es lief bislang einwandfrei, aber seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr.

Meine neueste Vermutung: Über irgendeine (besch...e) Probe-Installation, wie man sie nun einmal von Zeit zu Zeit vornimmt, ist in meinem Javascript irgendetwas verändert worden.

Neue Frage: Kann ich durch eine Javascript(-VM oder was auch immer)-Neuinstallation eventuell das Problem zu lösen versuchen? Und wenn ja, wie geht das?


----------



## Lohn & Mehr (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich hatte bis eben das gleiche Problem und bin fast durchgedreht. Hatte den PC und mich schon fast aufgegeben, sämtliche Möglichkeiten abgecheckt...

Dann habe ich einfach noch einmal den Download: Internet Explorer 6.0 runtergeladen, ihn installiert und bei der Auswahl angegeben, nicht den aktuellen Explorer (der ja schon 6.0 war) zu behalten, sondern neu zu installieren. Das hat geklappt und evtl. hilft es dir ja auch weiter. Viel Glück L&M


----------



## jshoeren (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo L&M,

danke für Deinen Tipp. Dass Dein Trick klappt, kann ich Dir nur nach eigener Vermutung bestätigen, da sich der Fehler bei mir vor geraumer Zeit "wie von selbst" in Luft auflöste. Da ich aber in der Vergangenheit des öfteren von einer "Reparatur" des IE Gebrauch gemacht habe, ist mein Javascript-Fehler bei einer dieser Aktionen wohl gleichzeitig behoben worden.

Also, nochmals vielen Dank!

jshoeren


----------

